# Forum Home Renovation Painting  staining treated pine to look like hardwood

## mick 123

Hi I am looking to stain /oil a treated pine pergola I am building at home.I have seen before treated pine mixed with hardwood in pergolas and both timbers have come out basically the same.So I am basically trying to make the treated pine look a hardwood colour instead of the usual green.I beieve the technique is a mixture of to products possibly a stain or tint and an oil.Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## mick 123

Forgot to mention before I am using hardwood posts (because I want a bigger diameter) and treated pine bearer and joists.I am hoping I can find something that I can coat both timbers with and get a similar look.

----------


## r3nov8or

Maybe someone will pipe in with a great solution, but I reckon stained treated pine always looks like, well, stained treated pine  :Smilie:    That is, the grain, splits and knots etc always give it away.  
My 2 cents anyway.

----------


## mick 123

Cheers reno I do no that treated pine is only treated pine  Im more after the same colour throughout.I could always paint it but I realy just want that natural timber finish.I am also using TP in my framework for my deck.Although I am using merbau for the decking I still want to stain the stuff to look less like TP and moor like merbau or something.

----------


## r3nov8or

I'm working on a 9m x 1.3m deck walkway under a new carport, and I'm strongly considering cladding my treated pine posts in merbau (or whatever I end up decking with - used pelawan out the back). This will give the 90x90 posts the appearance of approx 130x130, i.e. a very substantial look/feel. This will obviously cost more than paint and is more work, but I reckon I will go this way. An option for you?

----------


## mattwilliams78

I painted some TP that acts as a standoff to push out my merbau fence slats to about halfway along a brick depth front wall. see the photos at the bottom of my thread.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f214/fi...s-posts-88526/ 
It does the job and at a normal distance it all looks fine but as someone above says you can still tell its pine when you get up to it. For my next project, a timber pergola and deck, I'm going to hopefully use LOSP pine and paint it in a gloss white to intentionally contrast the merbau (which I hope will look very east coast american?).

----------


## mick 123

cheers mat nice to see the finished product.Has the stain held up ok  I think that is a similar look to what  Im after.

----------


## mattwilliams78

yes, the stain on the TP has held up fine but I've been so lazy I haven't oiled the merbau yet. I left it for the 6 weeks to leech but then got busy doing other things.  I'm hoping I can use a deck bleach type product before summer to bring the zing back up and then I'll oil it again.

----------

